# LMS paint color?



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd like to find a model paint that comes close to LMS coach red. ( One that can be purchased in the US). Any ideas?

--Tom Leaton


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I shot mine with some Krylon Burgundy, looks pretty good to me. I used the Krylon ruddy red brown primer first. 








David Leech made the bogies for me.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mr Leech... where are you??? 
This is your kind of question. 

The color is a deep maroon, not really close to burgundy. Depends if you are trying to get close to the color of an existing Ga 1 steamer like an Aster Duchess.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I know you said available in the USA but nowadays it is so easy to buy Worldwide. So I have attached this address for you and the name of the paint is, LMS Crimson Lake. 
Sorry the link that I added no longer works.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

What you have to remember about "Crimson Lake" is the fact that it is not a paint... I know this sounds strange but it is true. A "Lake" is a coloured laquer therefore the colour intensifies and DARKENS with each layer you put on. The general accepted density is a slight purple tinge to the finished layer then polish back nearly to the previous layer to get the density of colour that is required. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 31 Jan 2013 08:05 PM 
Mr Leech... where are you??? 
This is your kind of question. 

The color is a deep maroon, not really close to burgundy. Depends if you are trying to get close to the color of an existing Ga 1 steamer like an Aster Duchess. 
I am here Jim!
Sorry, I really can't help as I use Phoenix Precision paint from the UK, which I find to be accurate.
I did once find spray cans of a 1986 GM Dark Red which was close, but they then stopped selling it!
Like most things to do with colour, we all see it different, so I always suggest to people to try a bunch of colours, and then decide which THEY are happy with.
You will still have people mutter and complain that it doesn't look 'right' to them anyway!
So Tom, good luck.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Krylon Burgundy, looks pretty good to me. 
I can't recommend the Burgundy - it looks nothing like LMS Crimson Lake.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,


LMS red was said to be the same as Midland Railway red, both of them had a red oxide undercoat which gave it some color; as Ralph Brades says the colour is a 'lake' and therefore clear but colored, his description is very good the purple is a deep blue version by the way, and the blue sector is what makes the color so dark, BUT as the top coats are clear the light will reflect the undercoat. Most modern paints are opaque as they have those added to produce a quick color.

The smaller Midland Railway locos were kept clean with paraffin oil and were described as a rich dark red which in certain lights could appear to be virtually black. This would have been been helped by a lot of black and yellow (gold) lining.

Under the LMS the engines became larger and the lining thus was less, and naturally further apart - the color seemed to be lighter as a result, but the late David Jenkinson says it was still the same color, just the name of it was changed. The Princess Coronation class Pacific's that were not streamlined also had gold lining,(and red shading) which, when new, and they are very large locomotives for the UK, made them look superb.


The 'Precision paint' color is I think the nearest, but it does take quite a time to dry, and the color will be affected by a varnish, to see the color on the web, put into Mr Google 'streamlined duchess of hamilton' and go to images - note the differences!

The color was specially mixed from a sample that had been kept 'out of the light', and after painting there was the gold edged black lining - that is half a mile long in total!

The loco is not in working condition but it is hoped to make it so in due course, it is at Shildon Co. Durham at the moment for about 12 months.


MR 1000, the original 'Midland Compound' is in the same color, though as it is in its 'rebuilt' condition there us less than it had when new.


You may well deduce from the above it is my favorite color, and you will be right!



Additional, 

The original (as Midland Railway) color was changed to 'maroon'in 1946, that is a different color; Phoenix Precision paints is the full name for the paint makers in the UK, they do export as well. A link to them is as follows -- 

http://www.phoenix-paints.co.uk/pre...big-four/london-midland-scottish-railway.html 

A 'trck' that is used under maroon paint due to is very thin color (it does not produce the full color due to being a 'lake' color, is to use an undercoat of either dark blue or black - the former will give some more 'richness' that the latter, but both will work, this paricularly applies to the smaller scales: you could also mix a dark red oxide but the red portion is the important part! 

Yours Peter.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi All, 
I believe the correct name for the LMS colour was Crimson Lake. I think I may have a colour sample in a railway book at home, but I'm not at home right now and won't be until mid-March. I'll have a look when I get home. If you want to make the effort the National Railway Museum at York may be able to help and possibly supply you with a sample. 
Cheers.


----------

